# Avon fishing Pier



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Avon fishing pier. Just passing this on from a friend. Drum fishing. https://www.facebook.com/eric.wingler.3/posts/1814252072181401


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Very nice video !


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Last 48 hrs have been spectacular fishing


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I see Kenny, Tater, and Arch.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

As well as John,Chris,Blake,Lee,and waaay too many on that small 20' end.. At times it looked like a "Jacobs ladder" out there.. We all seemed to pull together to get through it though,somehow.. An end the size of Jennettes would have put 60plus on the deck the way they were biting!! Several of us knew it was coming down because the day before we had 3 wright whales busting through fatback and I was snagging them on a stingsilver! We haven't seen bait in a couple of weeks let alone that much! Birds of all kinds from ganets,gulls,pelicans and picker birds were everywhere that day both north and south with slicks popping up everywhere!! Anyway it was a great bite with PLENTY of "ole warriors" or big channel bass in the mix... No "BULL REDS" there to speak of......


----------



## GlenS (Sep 8, 2012)

Glad to see they made a good showing. Bout month 2 late for me.. Met some of guys in video. Heard some good stories. Always next year I guess..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

GlenS said:


> Glad to see they made a good showing. Bout month 2 late for me.. Met some of guys in video. Heard some good stories. Always next year I guess..


Might have been me with the "ole stories".. Quite a few to tell from that ole pier..


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

seen Tater scores again tonight


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

surfchunker said:


> seen Tater scores again tonight


 yep,with dad beat from work the young'n is now the proud leader of "Team Wilson"... As of now,he's beating this ole man in all catagories!! haha


----------



## baitsnatcher (Aug 14, 2006)

What oz weight most everyone throwing and the rods 12' and 13'? I assume most rods were CCP.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Fellas in the video use mostly 13' WRI products and the relatively new 70/30 CTS models. 8 ounces on a day like for the video.

Not sure if younger Wilson is still using All Star 1509, if he is out casting his Father that may be a problem for me if I decide to make the run down to visit. I do not like to be out casted..it usually equates with being out fished.....I may have to arrange for a few of the local Hotties to keep Potato Man off the Tee whilst I give it a try, have not even practice casted in 2 years. Likely will not even be able to do a short drop pendulum on that 15 foot end. It will definitely be dicey for spectators when I step up to the rail.

Avon Pier is closing Sunday.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Garboman said:


> Fellas in the video use mostly 13' WRI products and the relatively new 70/30 CTS models. 8 ounces on a day like for the video.
> 
> Not sure if younger Wilson is still using All Star 1509, if he is out casting his Father that may be a problem for me if I decide to make the run down to visit. I do not like to be out casted..it usually equates with being out fished.....I may have to arrange for a few of the local Hotties to keep Potato Man off the Tee whilst I give it a try, have not even practice casted in 2 years. Likely will not even be able to do a short drop pendulum on that 15 foot end. It will definitely be dicey for spectators when I step up to the rail.
> 
> Avon Pier is closing Sunday.


Oh,he has a cts that cast exactly like mine.. Although he uses the 1509 I got for him and Chuck wrapped.. It has my ole 12'6" nail butt attached.. That rod is swwwweeettt,I can see why he throws it over the cts..


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> Oh,he has a cts that cast exactly like mine.. Although he uses the 1509 I got for him and Chuck wrapped.. It has my ole 12'6" nail butt attached.. That rod is swwwweeettt,I can see why he throws it over the cts..


May let the little potato tyke try out one of Garbo's sticks in exchange for someone letting me try out a CTS. I would put one of my reels on the CTS just in case of operator error. CTS may be too light for me, I may be afraid to put the Godzilla to it....

Last Drum season I was able to Fish the Potato Man was The Tater Tot and he was around 4 feet tall. If he is around me the coming week I guess we shall have a Skunkdown of some sort.

I did fish Kings with Tater and Andrew in 2014 on Rodanthe but he was wearing some kind of bright green Jesse James facemask. Andrew stole my 50 pound King that picked my live fatback, so we called up a Rodanthe Shark and the 50 pound King became a 40 pound King or something like that when it got back to the pier pilings.

I was cleaning this King for the boys and my fatback was in the Kings Stomach, same hook pattern and same Fatback I had cast net earlier that morning in Rodanthe Creek. Ocean owes Garbo another 50 pounder.

Barring mishap, I will be leaving Chicago tomorrow headed to Hatteras for a little fishing trip.

What is the bait situation as far as Mullet both Cobbs and fresh Hatteras jumping Mullet? 

My Cast net is at the Redheads, not sure if any Mullet are left in the creeks or down Hatteras Inlet way.

Leave a Care Package Cooler of ice/fresh bait by front door of Avon marked Garbo, Just in case I arrive in the middle of the night, hard to tell when I will arrive it is 1000 miles one way, gets a little dicey in the Blue Ridge likely it will be dark when I am in West Virginia.

Would have like to have left three weeks ago but was tied up at work.


----------



## baitsnatcher (Aug 14, 2006)

WRI= Wright McGill?


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

baitsnatcher said:


> WRI= Wright McGill?


Not a too bad of a guess...
It probably wouldn't be a good idea to wait for a Skeet Reece Signature surf Blank

WRI was Wheel Reels Inc
Tommy Wheeler who is with Roush Racing used to build surf blanks and now makes family cars go fast, and turn left.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Garboman said:


> May let the little potato tyke try out one of Garbo's sticks in exchange for someone letting me try out a CTS. I would put one of my reels on the CTS just in case of operator error. CTS may be too light for me, I may be afraid to put the Godzilla to it....
> 
> Last Drum season I was able to Fish the Potato Man was The Tater Tot and he was around 4 feet tall. If he is around me the coming week I guess we shall have a Skunkdown of some sort.
> 
> ...


 It was ALL SHARKS today according to Tater.. It should bust wide open at any time.. This sw'r usually pulls some fatback in.. As far as bait,FAR AND FEW BETWEEN.. We had one group of cobs go by last weekend,and they have been sold and used or frozen by the tackle shops.. I've worked some creeks,not lately however,hoping that that flood of cobs that hit the surf flew into the sound to find creeks to "mud up" in.. This year has been a tough year for bait,with big blows and hurricanes factoring in.. This has happened for the last 2-3yrs now,it sucks plain and simple.. There are still seamullet being caught,so you stand a chance at the cleaning sink if the net doesn't work out... Hope you come on down,I would hate to live that far away from a place I love...


----------



## GlenS (Sep 8, 2012)

Drumdum said:


> Might have been me with the "ole stories".. Quite a few to tell from that ole pier..


Yep It was you, Tater and we also talked to Pat for a bit. Sorry only names that i can really remember. We where there with Cdog and my wife. That may jog your memory. Was a slow evening very slow...lol


----------



## Spiderjhn (Dec 23, 2015)

I tried to get up with Pat Bracher when I was headed down to the Keys in early November. When he called me back around noontime that day he was on the pier and had already caught 3 with the wind howling. I know Patand Arch love it so much, Pat extended his stay a couple of weeks. I've been trying to get out and chase a few Permit with Pat for a few years but something always gets in the way. Maybe I should stay in Nags Head and start chasing big drum. Great vid.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

GlenS said:


> Yep It was you, Tater and we also talked to Pat for a bit. Sorry only names that i can really remember. We where there with Cdog and my wife. That may jog your memory. Was a slow evening very slow...lol


Understood,I can barely remember my own name at times... 



Spiderjhn said:


> I tried to get up with Pat Bracher when I was headed down to the Keys in early November. When he called me back around noontime that day he was on the pier and had already caught 3 with the wind howling. I know Patand Arch love it so much, Pat extended his stay a couple of weeks. I've been trying to get out and chase a few Permit with Pat for a few years but something always gets in the way. Maybe I should stay in Nags Head and start chasing big drum. Great vid.


If you can get down there with him and chase some permits it will stay in your mind forever.. It is one of those fishing experiences that stays in your mind forever.. Pat is one of the BEST at what he does,not a guarantee,but close..


----------



## Spiderjhn (Dec 23, 2015)

I fished for 3 days in the Keys, one out of Big Pine. The guide I fished with knows Pat and of course had to tip his hat to Him. Almost 900 grand slams pretty much says it all. 
I managed 1 fish in those 3 days. We had several chances on both bones and permit. The wind blew 20+ all weekend. The fish I caught was an absolute thrill for me. Sight casted a small pass crab and watched a 30# permit move to it and then felt a slight tick when he took it. 18 minutes later I was holding it up for a couple of pics. Yes it is etched in my memory.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

TEAM RODANTHE takes the last Drum in 2016 off of Avon Pier.

Fellas in the video were most impressed with Garbo Beach Pendulum especially Sunday Morning when Garbo was too wore out by a Monster Sharks to be able to keep the spool from slipping during a cast.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Garboman said:


> TEAM RODANTHE takes the last Drum in 2016 off of Avon Pier.
> 
> Fellas in the video were most impressed with Garbo Beach Pendulum especially Sunday Morning when Garbo was too wore out by a Monster Sharks to be able to keep the spool from slipping during a cast.


 Garbo,you need to take some lessons from me on how to conserve your stamina.. At our age it don't pay to rush..  I was so glad when you quit slowing up the casing line with the pendulum had to sit on my hands to keep from clapping....


----------

